# Dry cured canadian bacon a la Bearcarver



## crazymoon (Feb 7, 2015)

I bought a loin and followed Bears' recipe and in the fridge it goes for 2 weeks, I didn't measure the loin but I can't smoke it for two weeks so that will be more than sufficient time to brine .I did weigh for proper cure though !













P1010129.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Feb 7, 2015


















P1010130.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Feb 7, 2015


















P1010132.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Feb 7, 2015





      Picture to the right is the loins after a massage this am, thanks for looking!


----------



## tropics (Feb 7, 2015)

CCM their looking good now but are on the way to be better tasting.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2015)

Great start Moon!!

2 weeks is fine!!  Wouldn't hurt to do a Salt-fry test on a slice or two after removing from cure, just in case.

Be Back.








Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 7, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Great start Moon!!
> 
> 2 weeks is fine!!  Wouldn't hurt to do a Salt-fry test on a slice or two after removing from cure, just in case.
> 
> ...


Bear, I will do that as I'm following your step by step instructions .Thanks for the great info !


----------



## gary s (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm in,  I'll be pulling mine out of the fridge on Monday

Gary


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 7, 2015)

gary s said:


> I'm in,  I'll be pulling mine out of the fridge on Monday
> 
> Gary


Gary, I'll be looking for  your finished product pics sir !


----------



## wade (Feb 7, 2015)

Looking good CrazyMoon


----------



## gary s (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey C-M I'm excited used Bears Step by Step

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 8, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> I bought a loin and followed Bears' recipe and in the fridge it goes for 2 weeks, I didn't measure the loin but I can't smoke it for two weeks so that will be more than sufficient time to brine .I did weigh for proper cure though !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good CM, I'll be watching !


----------

